# foods to help detox the LIVER



## NavyChief (Dec 26, 2015)

The liver is a vital organ and performs multiple critical functions to keep the body pure of toxins and harmful substances. Without a healthy liver, you cannot survive. Some of the livers functions are;
Production of bile.
Production of proteins for blood plasma.
Production of cholesterol and proteins to help carry fats through the body.
Store and release glucose.
Processing of hemoglobin for use of its iron content (the liver stores iron).
Conversion of harmful ammonia to urine.
Clearing the blood of drugs and toxins.
Regulating blood clotting.
Resisting infections by producing immune factors and removing bacteria from the bloodstream.
Clearance of bilirubin.

Fortunately, there are a lot of natural foods that detox the liver.

LEMONS: Commonly used in natural medicinal remedies, lemons are loaded with nutrients that are our bodies need, including fiber, vitamin C, vitamin B6, calcium, iron, magnesium, and potassium. They also contain bioflavonoids, which are antioxidants that help to cleanse the blood, detoxify the liver, and make the immune system strong. Drink the juice of half a lemon with some water daily to detox your liver.

GREEN TEA: Green tea is widely considered one the healthiest beverages you can drink, and nutrition experts agree. To make green tea, the leaves of the Camellia sinensis plant are used. These leaves are rich in catechins, a kind of antioxidant that studies show prevents fat accumulation and facilitates detoxification. Drink 4-5 cups of green tea daily to detox your liver. Keep in mind that it does contain caffeine.

ARTICHOKES: Artichokes are another nutrient-dense food that cleanses the liver and purifies the blood. In fact, artichoke extracts have been prescribed by doctors for patients with liver problems since the 1800s. Plus, modern researchers have found that the phytonutrients cynarin and silymarin protect and regenerate liver cells and increase the production of bile. Artichoke can also help stabilize blood sugar.

TURMERIC: Turmeric, one of the main components of curry powder, has long been used as an effective healing remedy. The spice’s anti-inflammatory properties and health-boosting nutrients work together to improve liver function (among other things), and the curcumin in turmeric is a potent phytochemical that stimulates bile production. Bile is used by the liver to rid the body of toxins and restore liver cells.

AVOCADOS: Avocados are delicious. They are also nutrient-rich and help the body to produce glutathione (aka the mother of all antioxidants), which the body needs for liver detoxification and regeneration. If you’re worried about the high fat content, don’t, as avos contain monounsaturated fats. These are healthy fats that in moderation actually help reduce bad cholesterol and lower your risk of heart disease.

ONIONS: Onions are underrated. Not only do they add flavor and aroma to a wide range of dishes, but they also provide a long list of vital minerals and vitamins that protect against harmful free radicals. Additionally, they contain sulfur, a chemical compound that opens up the liver’s sulfation pathways and enables the body to release accumulated toxins. Red onions are best for detoxing the liver.

CABBAGE : Cabbage is a cruciferous vegetable that is high in sulfur and provides vitamins K, C, folate, and Omega-3 fatty acids. Due to its high glucosinolate and chlorophyll content, cabbage activates important detoxifying enzymes and strengthens the liver. Generally, green cabbage is best (especially raw and organic), but any type of cabbage is good for detoxing the liver and will promote health.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 26, 2015)

Great post thanks bro


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2015)

Water & cranberry juice is good too


----------



## rburdge84 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good post.

Also any kinds of juicing helps accelerate any detox and cleansing of the liver. Dandelion root can also act as milk thistle.


----------



## Lilo (Dec 26, 2015)

There are a few things I am having trouble understanding, and am curious to know more about.

What are these chemical compounds that need to be removed, that are being labeled as "toxins"? What are the processes through which components of the ingested natural foods, detox the liver?


Thanks


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 26, 2015)

whoa.......where you been!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2015)

You don't and can't detox the liver in this manner.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Lilo said:


> There are a few things I am having trouble understanding, and am curious to know more about.
> 
> What are these chemical compounds that need to be removed, that are being labeled as "toxins"? What are the processes through which components of the ingested natural foods, detox the liver?
> 
> ...



Dammit, you only beat me to it bc of time zones!


----------



## Lilo (Dec 26, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Dammit, you only beat me to it bc of time zones!



I live in the future


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't know how this bullshit became fact for so many people. Like Doc said, it doesn't work, period.

From Dr. Ezard Ernst, Emeritus Professor of Complimentary Medicine at Exeter University...

“Let’s be clear,” says Edzard Ernst, emeritus professor of complementary medicine at Exeter University, “there are two types of detox: one is respectable and the other isn’t.” The respectable one, he says, is the medical treatment of people with life-threatening drug addictions. “The other is the word being hijacked by entrepreneurs, quacks and charlatans to sell a bogus treatment that allegedly detoxifies your body of toxins you’re supposed to have accumulated.”

If toxins did build up in a way your body couldn’t excrete, he says, you’d likely be dead or in need of serious medical intervention. “The healthy body has kidneys, a liver, skin, even lungs that are detoxifying as we speak,” he says. “There is no known way – certainly not through detox treatments – to make something that works perfectly well in a healthy body work better.”


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 26, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better myself, so I didn't


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmm, I'm no Dr so my opinion is somewhere below whale shit on the totem of life, but it sounds like Dr. Ezard Ernst is just a crony for the multi trillion dollar big pharma mob that isn't in the business of curing people, just getting them dependent on drugs that "get them by".  Saying the only way to detox from something is through "medical treatment" is bullshit. There are a lot of treatments far outside the realm of "medical treatment", I.E. natural methods, that work just as well if not better then "medical treatment".

Just my .02


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 26, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Hmm, I'm no Dr so my opinion is somewhere below whale shit on the totem of life, but it sounds like Dr. Ezard Ernst is just a crony for the multi trillion dollar big pharma mob that isn't in the business of curing people, just getting them dependent on drugs that "get them by".  Saying the only way to detox from something is through "medical treatment" is bullshit. There are a lot of treatments far outside the realm of "medical treatment", I.E. natural methods, that work just as well if not better then "medical treatment".
> 
> Just my .02



I think you may have misinterpreted what he was saying. He's definitively not promoting drugs for helping the liver function.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 26, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Hmm, I'm no Dr so my opinion is somewhere below whale shit on the totem of life, but it sounds like Dr. Ezard Ernst is just a crony for the multi trillion dollar big pharma mob that isn't in the business of curing people, just getting them dependent on drugs that "get them by".  Saying the only way to detox from something is through "medical treatment" is bullshit. There are a lot of treatments far outside the realm of "medical treatment", I.E. natural methods, that work just as well if not better then "medical treatment".
> 
> Just my .02



Life threatening drug addictions should absolutely not be treated with natural methods, they can often lead to liver failure. I've experienced my brother going through heroine withdrawls that included hallucinations, seizures, severe dehydration from vomiting and diarrhea, suicidal thoughts and most importantly liver failure that required dialysis.. Strokes and heart attacks are not uncommon in patients going through drug withdrawls. I don't think you want to treat those at home with a glass of green tea, bud.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Hmm, I'm no Dr so my opinion is somewhere below whale shit on the totem of life, but it sounds like Dr. Ezard Ernst is just a crony for the multi trillion dollar big pharma mob that isn't in the business of curing people, just getting them dependent on drugs that "get them by".  Saying the only way to detox from something is through "medical treatment" is bullshit. There are a lot of treatments far outside the realm of "medical treatment", I.E. natural methods, that work just as well if not better then "medical treatment".
> 
> Just my .02



Then go drink your lemon water and wear those sticky foot pads. Little non-pharma is counting on you :32 (17):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Hmm, I'm no Dr so my opinion is somewhere below whale shit on the totem of life, but it sounds like Dr. Ezard Ernst is just a crony for the multi trillion dollar big pharma mob that isn't in the business of curing people, just getting them dependent on drugs that "get them by".  Saying the only way to detox from something is through "medical treatment" is bullshit. There are a lot of treatments far outside the realm of "medical treatment", I.E. natural methods, that work just as well if not better then "medical treatment".
> 
> Just my .02



I'll echo what Assassin said in that you are misinterpreting his message. 

Detoxification is a medical treatment which may or may not include drugs depending On what toxificiation you're attempting to treat. Detox cleanses, remedies, products sold OTC are not. What's ironic is that the supplement industry, which includes all the liver and colon detoxes, are in the same business you claim big Pharma is in. The only difference is one is regulated and at least has scientific/clinical backing while the other preys on the naïveté, gullibility, susceptibility, etc of the consumer while  failing to provide any sort of objective based reasoning and evidence. 

In the detoxification process you MUST first identify the toxin you seek to treat. Heavy metal detoxification is a different process than opiate detoxification which is different from alcohol detoxification which is different from the next. If you look at the language used in OTC detoxes you'll see no specific toxins ever mentioned. Why is that? There is no one universal detoxification process that will work for everything yet the makers of these products lead you to believe they do. 

It's comical that when UK scientists asked 15 "detox" manufacturers to define detoxification they couldn't. They were asked to name a toxin their products "cured". Not one could be named lol. Some companies to so far as to put ingreidents in their products to fool the consumer into thinking the detox worked. One company, and maybe others I believe, put polymerising agents into their colon cleanse products. This is so that when you look at your shit in the bottom of the bowl and it looks like a brown piece of mangled plastic you think, "Oh shit, this actually worked!"


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 26, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What's ironic is that the supplement industry, which includes all the liver and colon detoxes, are in the same business you claim big Pharma is in.



That is correct, which is why I have never and would never buy any kind of detox "supplement" from a company. Notice I said "natural method", meaning stuff from nature. I.E., all the stuff listed in the OPs post. The OP didnt have anything in his post about "supplements". They were all fruits, vegetables, herbs and spices. Shit you get from a farmer, not a pharmer. 

The long and short of it is I felt as if the doctor was saying EVERYONE trying to cure/detox their body naturally is a quack and medical treatment is the only way to do it.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 26, 2015)

Sounds like a duck...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> That is correct, which is why I have never and would never buy any kind of detox "supplement" from a company. Notice I said "natural method", meaning stuff from nature. I.E., all the stuff listed in the OPs post. The OP didnt have anything in his post about "supplements". They were all fruits, vegetables, herbs and spices. Shit you get from a farmer, not a pharmer.
> 
> The long and short of it is I felt as if the doctor was saying EVERYONE trying to cure/detox their body naturally is a quack and medical treatment is the only way to do it.



And all those natural stuff listed in the OP get bottled up and sold as detoxes. Whether you get cabbage, turmeric, and lemons from a pill or a plant makes no difference in detoxification. Most, if not all, these supplements claim natural products and methods anyway. The idea being to sell you on it's superiority bc it's "natural". The notion of detoxification by "natural methods" is a marketing gimmick. The ONLY tried and true "natural method" of detoxification that is efficacious, and it doesn't work in all cases even, is getting away from what's toxifying you in the first place. You can eat all the lemons, turmeric, broccoli, kale, cabbage, lemon peels, etc you want and it will not help detoxify you from arsenic or mercury toxicity regardless of if it came from a Farmer or Pharmer. 

Did you know broccoli, and even the cabbage listed in the OP, contain trace amounts of cyanide? The superfoods themselves can be toxic which is reay kind of funny. But eating broccoli:

"Eating it provides a tiny bit of poison that, like alcohol, primes the enzymes in your liver to deal better with any other poisons."

In a way that is what the doctor was saying but this is also different than your original comment involving the use of drugs. Medical treatment doesn't mean drugs necessarily. 

To say it another way, ok, let's say you're trying to detox your body and want to go the "natural method" route. The first question is what toxin are you trying to detox from? Then why are you trying to detox from it? Then do you even need to detox from it, ie are your levels of whatever it is at toxic levels? By what mechanism will this natural cure detox you?


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 26, 2015)

I feel you Doc. I guess after reading your last paragraph and what that Dr said again, he pretty much means  unless you are super sick/dying, your body is doing a "good enough" job as it is detoxifying itself and dosnt need anything to help it.

A side note, to be clear:
-I dont feel all ailments can be cured by natural remedies. Im not a hippie. 
-I dont think medical treatment is "bad".


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm gonna bow out. Doc's got this covered better than I ever could. I'm more of a "everybody poops" guy and Doc is more of a "theory of relativity" guy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I feel you Doc. I guess after reading your last paragraph and what that Dr said again, he pretty much means  unless you are super sick/dying, your body is doing a "good enough" job as it is detoxifying itself and dosnt need anything to help it.
> 
> A side note, to be clear:
> -I dont feel all ailments can be cured by natural remedies. Im not a hippie.
> -I dont think medical treatment is "bad".



I see what you're saying MS and I hope I didn't come across negatively in my post. 

You nailed it on the head, the body does a very good job of detoxing us as is. From kidneys, livers, heck, even our skin acts to keep us safe and when something is wrong we will know. 

And so I too am clear:

I don't view all natural remedies as worthless 
I don't view all pharmaceutical drugs as remedies


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2015)

"Detox"=quackery 

Milk thistle at GRAMS/daily (~2 bottles daily of Milk thistle or so going by memory) restore ALT/AST in a study.

The cost is not viable for rebounding a liver that restores itself.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I see what you're saying MS and I hope I didn't come across negatively in my post.
> 
> You nailed it on the head, the body does a very good job of detoxing us as is. From kidneys, livers, heck, even our skin acts to keep us safe and when something is wrong we will know.
> 
> ...



And Doc, to save energy, just ask this question like I do:

"What specific 'toxins' are you trying to remove? List every individual toxin that your liver is supposedly in danger of."


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2015)

I drop the dbol from 50mg to 25mg when I want to give the old liver a break.


----------



## NavyChief (Dec 27, 2015)

well at least there is a lot of good discussion either way.

However, I think its being read into way to deep. By definiton a detox can be something as simple as STOPPING what is causing the toxin build up. ie; a person stops drinking, or stops taking opiates.  Thats not what the post is about. Its simply some foods to help the liver because of the way they effect the body and or liver. 

Medical Definition of detoxify
de·tox·i·fiedde·tox·i·fy·ing
transitive verb
1
a:  to remove a poison or toxin or the effect of such from
b:  to render (a harmful substance) harmless
2
:  to free (as a drug user or an alcoholic) from an intoxicating or an addictive substance in the body or from dependence on or addiction to such a substance <the clinic started detoxifying him by gradually lowering his dosage—J. M. Markham>
intransitive verb
:  to become free of addiction to a drug or alcohol

for those that want to be technical, feel free. for those that want to just do a few more things that help your liver as it helps you, then eat right, take milk thistle if you choose to or whatever else you think works for you.   I know there are tons of studies saying milk thistle doesn't work. Sounds great, but I have 27 years of AAS use and blood test with and with out it and can tell you that for me, it works to keep my liver enzymes from being elevated.   If you dont know what toxins are or what your liver is really doing then google it. You can read it as well as I could explain it and just as well as anyone else could debate it. 

So enjoy the lemons and green tea, or have another shot of bourbon, I dont care either way. LOL.   Love ya all long time, no shit honeyco.

HI JENNER, howzit hangin 

Respect,
Chief


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 27, 2015)

i hope milk thistle works lol i have been taking it for years,also nac


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Water & cranberry juice is good too



Seltzer and cranberry juice for me. Better than soda


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2015)

NavyChief said:


> well at least there is a lot of good discussion either way.
> 
> However, I think its being read into way to deep. By definiton a detox can be something as simple as STOPPING what is causing the toxin build up. ie; a person stops drinking, or stops taking opiates.  Thats not what the post is about. Its simply some foods to help the liver because of the way they effect the body and or liver.
> 
> ...



Opioid and AAS-used as examples-are not toxins.

Hence, "list all individual toxins that you're saving the liver from". Mercury ain't there..

My point: liver doesn't need help. It regenerates. The only way to help is cessation from items that use the liver.

Humans like to feel in control; however, we don't have any power helping the liver besides not using a substance that uses liver metabolism. Can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> i hope milk thistle works lol i have been taking it for years,also nac



Not at the amount you use:

http://www.researchgate.net/profile...s_in_liver/links/02759e0872c4a561d2c90770.pdf

*you need 16 GRAMS every day to restore some liver values. *


----------



## NavyChief (Dec 28, 2015)

The really cool part about all of this is, I get to do what I think helps and works for me, and you can do (or not do) whatever you all would like.  If anyone honestly wants to debate WTF a toxin is, I have to be honest, I don't care and will not waste my time trying to convince anyone to do anything that they don't think is beneficial to them. Those that feel liver health is something important to them, give it all the help you can. Those that don't, do another shot brother, take a few extra Tylenol, which by your definition is not a toxin, so eat a handful and see if its toxic to your liver or not. I choose to give mine a little assistance.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 28, 2015)

NavyChief said:


> The really cool part about all of this is, I get to do what I think helps and works for me, and you can do (or not do) whatever you all would like.  If anyone honestly wants to debate WTF a toxin is, I have to be honest, I don't care and will not waste my time trying to convince anyone to do anything that they don't think is beneficial to them. Those that feel liver health is something important to them, give it all the help you can. Those that don't, do another shot brother, take a few extra Tylenol, which by your definition is not a toxin, so eat a handful and see if its toxic to your liver or not. I choose to give mine a little assistance.



The issue isn't defining what a toxin is or isn't. The issue is you misguidedly believing you can help your liver be less "toxic" through these measures. 

If you truly want to help your liver, the only way to prevent choleostasis which is the mechanism of AAS induced hepatotoxicity, is to STOP TAKING THE AAS CAUSING IT. Taking liver supplements or eating broccoli and cabbage and green tea does nothing to help your liver nor are those prophylactic measures. 

The problem is you think lowering LFT's means less hepatic damage. Unfortunately it does not. There are a few ways to alter LFT's in even cirrhotic patients. Your entire line of reasoning is flawed bc you're basing it off a flawed end point. Next time you wish to try and make a joke at someone else's expense, with the pop a another shot and a few tylenols comment, I'd make sure you actually understood the issue first. As it stands you made a fool of yourself not your intended audience


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2015)

Can someone blow doc so he lightens up?  Herm???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can someone blow doc so he lightens up?  Herm???









Let's go back to our room Hermlette!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can someone blow doc so he lightens up?  Herm???



He has obviously declared jihad against detoxing.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 28, 2015)

Doc has been fine in this thread because as always, he backs up shit he claims.



Doc, So that being said, you think products like liv52 (or whatever they call it in the US) don't really do anything? Reason I ask is I read YEARS ago that that stuff was the only liver supplement that was proven to work. And If I remember, it was "proven" by a bunch of big name medical universities. Just a random thought I had. Been years since I read about it though.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2015)

NavyChief said:


> HI JENNER, howzit hangin
> 
> Respect,
> Chief



Pretty damn great! 

No toxins here baby!

How you been?


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2015)

I use Cranberry & vodka to detox.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 28, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Doc has been fine in this thread because as always, he backs up shit he claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, So that being said, you think products like liv52 (or whatever they call it in the US) don't really do anything? Reason I ask is I read YEARS ago that that stuff was the only liver supplement that was proven to work. And If I remember, it was "proven" by a bunch of big name medical universities. Just a random thought I had. Been years since I read about it though.



At one point I too thought liver supplements did help but my views have changed as I've looked into it more. 

Liv52 will not help detoxify the liver from AAS use. I'm not saying you won't see a change in LFTs, you will in many cases, but this doesn't mean any detoxification is taking place or that it's making AAS less harsh on your liver or that it can change any prognosis. 

Most of the studies done on Liv52 came from Himmalaya themselves (the manufacturer). There's very few that were done by unbiased scientists. Most were also never put forth for peer review and published in indexed journals. 

At face value, the two following studies are the ones that help the case for Liv52 the most.....at face value

1) Efficacy of an indigenous compound preparation Liv.52 in acute viral hepatitis – A double-blind study
Sama, S.K., Krishnamurthy, L., Ramachandran, K. and Krishnan Lal, All India Institute of Medical Sciences, Ansari Nagar, New Delhi, Indian Journal of Medical Research (1976): 5, 738.

^^^ in that study they excluded sick patients to begin with and dropped anyone whose condition deteriorated during the study. It's a no brainier that the results benefited the supplement. And they even admit that while bilirubin dropped faster in Liv52 patients that "the total recovery, as evidenced by the normalisation of biochemical parameters especially pyruvic transaminase took more or less the same time in the two sets of patients."

2) 2. Eur J Clin Pharmacol. 1991;40(2):189-91.
Effect of Liv.52, a herbal preparation, on absorption and metabolism of ethanol in humans.


^^^ in this one they didn't state P-values for their statistical analysis so finding any sort of significance with a sample population of "8 social drinkers" seems highly unlikely. 

To quote a liver transplant surgeon, Vinay Kumaran:



> In my opinion it is criminal that the company has advertised in a manner that has given you the impression that their product will protect your liver from the effects of alcohol.



And to quote a study from Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Mayo Clinic Rochester, Minnesota



> RESULTS: Although many trials suggest that these herbs can decrease serum
> transaminase levels, the effects on hepatic histopathology and long-term survival
> are either poorly studied or conflicting. LIV.52 has been withdrawn from the
> market because of deleterious effects in patients with liver disease.
> ...


----------



## CMayhugh (Dec 29, 2015)

The liver detoxes the liver...


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks for the info.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

Had to bump this...great thread

I wish I had the knowledge to argue these types of topic with certain people

But ultimately people are going to do w/e benefits them mentally


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

I was watching some video about some guy praising apple cider vinegar for helping him cure cancer....

Like yeaaaaaa I'm sure it wasn't the chemo but w/e makes you happy bro


----------

